# The most reliable BMW.



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

Spotted the most reliable BMW ever.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

By the title I was prepared to post “is not a BMW”. This is great!


----------

